# Ebay Plant ID



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120255467289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

I hope no one has asked about this plant, but I'd like to know more about it before i buy the plant.
Thanks
Matthew J. Vasko


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

i don't think a plant with low light and everything be so red/pink. I think its fake even though it states real.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I agree with frozenbarb it's not "real" as in living and growing. It's probably just a play on words or part of it is made from a real plant. In addition it's listed under the category of ornaments and it looks like that's what he basically sells.


----------

